# Hi All



## mds511 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi,I'm a newbe here-great site.I'm Marla and I live in Kodiak Alaska.I am owned by 15 cats-most foundation munchkin or siamese.I am a vet tech who works when needed.I love all types of animals and have a mini zoo.I'd love to chat with anyone interested in munchkins.Marla


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello and welcome, from the Lower 48! With fifteen furkids around, I would say that you work a LOT! :wink: 

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, mds! I'm glad you've joined us.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Do you have any pictures of the munchkins? They sound adorable


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Marla.

I said welcome in another thread, but I thought I'd post a welcome here, too.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the site


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Alaska... brrr.... cold.... :wink: 

*Welcome to the forum! *


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Hello!


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

Welcome to the site.


----------

